# Seated calf raises vs standing calf raises



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 9, 2015)

So seated calf raises are definitely harder to do than standing calf raises, does anyone know the weight comparisons. For example X amount of weight on the seated calf raises machine is how much on the standing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

Nope, but standing can focus on both the  Soleus and the gastrocnemius. You are working primarily the gastrocnemius when doing seated. There is no mathematical formula to my knowledge as to how much your soleus is aiding your standing calf raises.


----------



## Ted Shred (Sep 28, 2015)

Axillist said:


> You are working primarily the gastrocnemius when doing seated.



Um, nope.  Seated = Soleus.


----------



## Axillist (Oct 6, 2015)

Ted Shred said:


> Um, nope.  Seated = Soleus.



Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 6, 2015)

You guys work legs?..


----------



## Axillist (Oct 7, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> You guys work legs?..



Only when walking to the squat rack to do curls!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 7, 2015)

Axillist said:


> Only when walking to the squat rack to do curls!


Lol, Fuckin right bro


----------

